#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Prachtig verhaal over ware liefde in de Islam

## zuid marokko

Hamza en Zaynab hielden al van kleins af aan van elkaar Ze waren samen opgegroeid en wilden na jaren met elkaar trouwen

Zaynab wachtte op het momen
t dat Hamza haar ten huwelijk zou vragen, maar de laatste tijd gedroeg Hamza zich heel andersHij was niet meer de oude Hamza die altijd van Zaynab hield Wat was er met hem aan de hand? Hij belde haar niet meer, wilde niet meer met haar afspreken

Zaynab kon het niet langer volhouden. Ze wilde Hamza zelf bellen om te vragen wat er aan de hand was

- Hoi Hamza, hoe is het?

- Alhamdulillah, het gaat goed met mij. Hoe is het met jou?

- De laatste tijd ben je heel afstandelijk tegen mij. Hoe verwacht je dat het met mij gaat?

- Laten we dit een andere keer bespreken. Ik ga nu de moskee binnen

Zaynab wist niet wat ze moest denken. Hamza ging nooit naar de moskee, hij bad nooit Of was hij met het gebed begonnen?! Een poosje later kreeg zij een berichtje van Hamza.

Hij schreef

Ik weet het, sinds een paar dagen ben ik veranderd. Dit heb ik te danken aan de Koran en het gebed. Ik heb veel dingen hiervoor opgegeven, waaronder het samenzijn met jou. Wij zullen elkaars handen niet meer vasthouden en ik zal niet meer in jouw ogen kijken. Wees alsjeblieft niet bedroefd. Ik hou van je

Haar vermoedens klopten. Hamza liet hierom niets van zich horen

Zaynab was zelf tegen het geloof. Zij wilde er niks mee te maken hebben. Zeker nu, nu het geloof haar Hamza van haar had afgenomen

Het was Eid al-Fitr (Suikerfeest). Hamza had de hele dag niks van zich laten horen, dus besloot Zaynab hem te bellen om hem een gezegend feest toe te wensen.

- Waarom heb je me niet gebeld vandaag?

- Ik ben in een weeshuis, ik heb de kans niet gehad om te bellen.

- Een weeshuis, wat heb je te daar zoeken? Ze bleef zo door praten

- Zaynab, ik hoop dat Allah jou het beste geeft. Niemand verdient wat deze weeskinderen meemaken.

Een week later Hamza wilde met Zaynab afspreken. Zij kon niet wachten om hem weer te zien. Aan de ene kant was zij boos op hem, maar andere kant had ze hem erg gemist.

De Hamza die zag was echter totaal veranderd. Ze zag geen Hamza die zijn haren volgens de laatste trend had gestyled, maar een Hamza die zijn haar heel netjes opzij had gekamd. En de skinny jeans en zijn shirts met bekende artiesten die hij vroeger zo graag droeg, had hij vervangen voor een wijde broek met een gestreken blouse

- Zaynab, ik weet dat je moeite hebt om aan mijn nieuwe leefstijl te wennen, maar ik wil dat dit niet langer zo doorgaat, en hij gaf haar een doosje.

Zaynab was benieuwd wat er in de doos zat. Ze opende het nieuwsgierig Maar van haar blijheid was weinig over. Ze verwachtte een duur cadeau maar kreeg een Koran, hoofddoek, tasbih (gebedssnoer) en een flesje met rozenwater.

- Dat flesje rozenwater heeft een vriend uit Medinah meegenomen. Zo ruikt ook het graf van de Profeet Mohammed (vzmh).

Haar woede begon nu zo groot te worden dat ze het rozenwater op de grond begon te gieten. Hamza greep de fles snel uit haar hand. Maar haar woede was nog niet over. Ze brak de tasbih die hij haar gaf. De kraaltjes vlogen alle kanten op

- Jij zoekt geen echtgenoot voor jezelf Jij wil gewoon een dienaar hebben. Het staat allemaal in het Boek dat je mij hebt gegeven. Het zegt dat je naast mij drie vrouwen mag hebben. Ik ben niet achtergesteld. De hoofddoek die je me hebt gegeven wordt gedragen door ongeschoolde vrouwen. Ik ben vrij om mijn haren te laten zien en mij te kleden zoals ik zelf wil, zei ze en ze stond op en liep weg.

Waar moest Hamza nu om huilen? Om de manier waarop Zaynab de Heilige Koran beledigde de gebroken tasbih of omdat Zaynab de waarheid niet ziet?

Jaren gingen voorbij Hamza zag op een nationale feestdag een kind op straat. Zijn kleren waren helemaal gescheurd en hij huilde geluidloos in een hoekje. Hij snelde meteen naar het kind toe.

- Wat is er, klein kind? Waarom speel je niet met de kinderen?

Droevig begon hij te praten:

- Het is vandaag feest. Iedereen heeft nieuwe kleren, ik niet

Iedereen gaat met zijn vader ergens heen, mijn vader heeft ons jaren geleden verlaten. Iedereen heeft plezier met zijn moeder, mijn moeder ligt ziek in huis

- Als jij geen vader hebt, ben ik er voortaan voor je. Hij strekte zijn hand naar het kind uit

- Dankuwel meneer

- Kom, ik breng je naar huis. Onderweg koop ik nieuwe kleren voor je en kopen we spullen voor jullie huis.

Ze kwamen samen voor het huis aan. Hamza wilde afscheid nemen van het kleine kind.

- Meneer, ik wil u aan mijn moeder voorstellen.

- Het zou ongepast zijn als ik naar binnen ga

- Er zal niks gebeuren. Kom, wees onze gast!

Hamza was er niet zeker van, maar ging uiteindelijk toch naar binnen... De binnenkant van het huis was er slechter aan toe dan de buitenkant.

Hamza liet de spullen die ze gekocht hadden, achter in de keuken. Er was niks te eten in de keuken, behalve een droog stuk brood. Daarna zag hij de vrouw in de woonkamer liggen... Waarschijnlijk had ze kanker, want haar haren waren uitgevallen...

- Mama, kijk wie ik heb meegenomen! Zij draaide zich om en was verbaast toen ze haar zoon zag.

- Wat ziet mijn jongen er mooi uit in zijn nieuwe kleren.

Hamza liep de woonkamer binnen Hoe kon dit? De vrouw in bed was Zaynab haarzelf! Beiden stonden een tijdje stil naar elkaar te kijken. Woorden kwamen tekort voor deze ontmoeting

- Mijn zoon, kan je ons even alleen laten? zei Zaynab. De stilte bleef

Zaynab opende het gesprek:

Nadat we uit elkaar zijn gegaan, ben ik met iemand getrouwd Het was een rijke en moderne man. In het begin hadden we het heel goed Maar later begon hij depressief en jaloers te raken en beschuldigde hij mij van overspel Hij sloot me op in dit huis. Ik mocht mijn zoon niet eens meer zien. Maandenlang bleef hij me als slaaf en zijn dienaar (!) gebruiken.

Later zijn alle problemen opgelost, maar toen kreeg ik deze ziekte. Hierdoor verloor ik al mijn haren (ze had geen haren meer die ze vrij kon laten zien).

Ze herinnerde zich wat ze jaren geleden tegen hem had gezegd en schaamde zich diep.

Mijn zoon groeit nu op als een wees. En jij jij laat na jaren weer een glimlach achter op het gezicht van een wees Hamza, ik heb zoveel spijt! Ik wordt nu gestraft voor alle dingen die ik heb gezegd

Hamza was stil, Zaynab huilde heel zacht

Zonder wat te zeggen liep Hamza weg.

De volgende ging de bel in het huis van Zaynab. Hamza was weer terug.

Toen Zaynab hem zag, was ze opgelucht. Hamza had dezelfde doos van jaren geleden bij zich.
Ze vroeg zich af: zouden dezelfde dingen weer in de doos zitten?

Ze nam de doos aan en opende het vlug Ja, het was dezelfde Koran, dezelfde hoofddoek, dezelfde tasbih (hij had alle kraaltjes van de grond geraapt en weer in elkaar gezet), en het zelfde flesje rozenwater

- Deze zijn voor jou, Zaynab. Ik heb ze jarenlang bewaard. Als je spijt hebt van je fouten, ben ik er zeker van dat je het geloof met je hart zal omhelzen Hier is een kans voor jou Ik weet dat je de Koran niet kan lezen, maar lees de interpretatie ervan. En neem de beslissing als je klaar bent met lezen

En hij haalde nog een boek tevoorschijn

- Deze is ook voor jou. Het boek heet: De vrouw van de Profeet (vzmh): Fatima. Een vrouw waar vele vrouwen een voorbeeld aan kunnen nemen. Lees deze ook

En hij haalde nog een klein doosje tevoorschijn

- Deze is ook voor jou Ik wou hem die dag in het park aan je geven, maar je gaf me niet de kans.

Ze opende de doos en zag een trouwring Hoe kon het dat hij met haar wou trouwen. Ze was een zieke vrouw en ze had nog weinig te leven

- Ik kom over 10 dagen terug. Zorg dat je je beslissing dan hebt genomen. En Hamza verliet het huis

Ze liep weer naar de woonkamer en zag de Koran daar liggen. Ze strekte haar hand uit Maar nee, zonder de wassing mocht ze de Koran niet lezen. Ze stond rustig op en deed de wassing, voor zover ze deze nog herinnerde van de tijd dat ze haar moeder deze zag doen.

Ze strekte weer haar handen uit, maar nee eerst moest ze haar hoofd bedekken met haar hoofddoek

Ze bedekte haar hoofd en keek in de spiegel Wat stond de hoofddoek haar mooi!

Ze pakte de Koran in haar handen en begon te lezen

15 dagen later stond Hamza weer voor de deur. Zaynab had haar hoofddoek op en ze kon zelfs heel makkelijk de deur openen. Ze was zo blij toen ze Hamza zag dat ze zei:

Wil je met me trouwen?

Ze trouwden Zaynab ging door met haar behandeling en ze werd steeds beter

Het leven van Fatima (moge Allah tevreden met haar zijn) had haar zo diep geraakt, dat ze op alle gebieden van haar leven haar als voorbeeld begon te nemen... Hamza herinnerde zich zijn jeugdjaren weer, de jaren waarin hij ook dichter bij Allah ging leven.

Beiden hadden de juiste weg gevonden Zaynab was niet meer bang voor de dood

Een jaar ging zo voorbij

Hamza, Zaynab en haar zoon stapten in het vliegtuig naar Mekka. Ze hadden besloten de bedevaart te verrichten. Alle drie waren dolgelukkig.

Labbayk Allahuma Labbayk! (Hier ben ik, tot uw dienst, hier ben ik, Oh Allah!)

Ze waren al een week in Medinah

- Zaynab, we gaan te laat komen voor het gebed. Zaynab antwoordde niet

- Lieverd, schiet op

Weer geen antwoord

Hij liep richting de slaapkamer

Zaynab lag op haar bed. Hij had het al begrepen Zaynab was al op haar oneindige reis. Ze zou niet meer wakker worden

- Inna Lillahi wa inna Ilayhi Raajiun (aan Allah behoren wij en tot Hem is onze terugkeer)

Ze liet een briefje achter in haar hand

Mijn lieve man Hamza ik voel me niet goed. Ik wilde heel graag deze heilige stad bezoeken En Allah heeft mijn gebeden verhoord

Mijn testament: was mij in het rozenwater dat je voor me gekocht hebt

Die nacht viel Hamza in slaap.

In zijn droom zag hij de vrouw van de Profeet (vzmh) En in haar handen de fles rozenwater Ze wast Zaynab ermee en lachte zacht:

- Ik heb een vriendin nodig in het Paradijs

Zwetend en in diepe shock werd Hamza wakker. Hij kon niet meer verder slapen

In de ochtend ging hij op zoek naar de fles rozenwater, maar kon hem nergens meer vinden

Rennend ging hij op weg naar het mortuarium waar Zaynab in rust lag

Aan de medewerker vroeg hij om haar cabine te openen

Hij opende haar cabine en zei Bismillah (in de naam van Allah)

Het doodskleed werd van haar gezicht gehaald

Zaynab had zo een lach op haar stralende gezicht Zijn handen begonnen te trillen

Aan de andere kant kon hij zijn tranen niet inhouden

Het ruikte zo lekker in de cabine

Hij opende het doodskleed nog een stukje

Daar viel Hamza flauw

Het lege flesje met rozenwater lag daar

Ja, Zaynab was daar gewassen met rozenwater door ... (moge Allah tevreden met haar zijn)

----------


## ZorgzameMeid

Masha allah...


De tranen vielen over mijn wangen... Wat mooi masha allah

----------


## Mezelf_man

mooi verhaal.
maar heb geen weet dat Mohammed saws een vrouw heeft die Fatima heet wel een dochter die Fatima heet gair inshaAllah.

----------


## lopititia

Mashallah een pracht van verhaal waar we veel van kunnen leren !

Ghair Inschallah !

----------


## dienaresvanAllah88

Maa shaa Allah echt super mooi verhaal!!!

----------


## enamorado

Echt mooi

----------


## Hassan234

Erg mooi verhaal!

----------


## kendaa

:slik!:  wauw ik ben nog nooit zo dip geraakt over de islam ik ben zelf een moslima als jullie ook graag een moslima of moslim wil zijn volg dan deze regels 1.bid elke keer op tijd vijf keer perdag 2.lieg nooit tegen je familie of andere mensen. en 3.zeg altijd een doe3aa een regel die moet lezen voordat je iets doet. en de laatste 4. vast elke maand vande ramadan wil je nog meer info stuur een bericht naar kendaa ik dus  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  groetjes kendaa de moslima

----------


## kendaa

he zo een mooi verhaal kijk hoe mooi een mens wel niet kan zijn

----------


## Duniaa

Echt een prachtige verhaal, je moet blijven schrijven!! Moge Allah swt ons leiden In Sha Allah

----------


## ali zem zoem

is dit waargebeurd of fantasie, zuid marokk

----------


## Mvr-sbh

Mooi verhaal

----------


## ali zem zoem

lees over de ouders van imam hanbal ra hoedat die elkaar ontmoet hebben ook romantisch 

of een van de islamitische missionarissen ik weet zijn naam niet meer

----------

